# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  افتش عن كلمات ..... عن حب دافق

## صبرينة

في ثنايا الليل 
 اهرب منك  اليك
 اسبح في بحر 
 فيضه همس الذكريات,,
 .. من بعيد أري الموج ..
 يعانق القوارب الضمئ و يستبيح شراعها العارية 
وقاربي المنتحر في جداولك 
يلتمس الاعذار .. يسترق الانضار
 والحب ذذذذذذذا الهارب من قلبك اترصد خطواته 
والعشق هزيل في عينيك 
 يطفو ويغرق.. 
وانا تائهة بين ضلوعك 
 افتش عن كلمات عن حب دافق... 
وتجيئ الي .. كلما تجيئ 
 تكلمني عنك بهمسة 
تجردني منك بلمسة
 تراقصني كلما استوي فيك الجنون
 تصفعني برذاذ المطر ..
 بالموج المعتوه .. بالقدر 
وتمضي تورط ايامي 
 تهدر احلامي المسكوبة في وعاء الضجر
 وانا مذذذذذذ عرفتك 
 أسير اليك بالف ميعاد 
الون قسمات وجهك المتعب  
واساير ضروفا صنعتك رغما عنك

----------

